# Sherbourne culverts, Coventry, December 2016



## Black (Dec 19, 2016)

The Sherbourne rises at Hawkes End in Allesley,
heads east passing through 2 culverts beneath Coventry city
merging with the sowe at Baginton by the A45 road
length of about 8 miles.
The culverts start at Meadow street & finish at Gosford street,
with a 20yd gap between them at cross cheaping & a combined length of 1.27 miles.

1

 


































2






























thanks


----------

